# Karpfen Seen in NRW



## Mike85 (5. Oktober 2006)

#h Hallo! #h 

Da ich so langsam das Flussangeln satt habe,
suche ich nun ein ruhigen See mit Karpfenbestand. 

(besonders seit der letzten Angel Session!
Kein Kommentar |peinlich  )


Wohne in Dortmund und wäre auch bereit einige Km zu fahren.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Mfg Mike


----------



## Mike85 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Wo sind die Karpfenangler in NRW????


Kann doch nicht sein das es in ganz NRW und Umgebung keine Karpfenteiche gibt....;+


----------



## plattform7 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Nun gut, man weiß nicht genau was du suchst #c .
Soll es ein Gewässer werden mit einem überdurchschnittlichen Karpfenbestand, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass man immer was fängt, wenn man nicht gerade 2 linke Hände hat? Oder vielleicht doch ein schönes Gewässer, wo man so richtig entspannen kann, aber doch sich seine Karpfen "erarbeiten" muss?

Wenn du das zweite suchst, dann schaue dir mal vielleicht den Bulderner See an (Dülmen-Buldern, ca. 70km von Dortmund weg, Richtung Münster). Ein schönes Gewässer, für den man auch Tageskarten erwerben kann, in dem aber einem die Karpfen nicht von selbst in den Kescher springen.


----------



## Mike85 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Ja genau solche Gewässer suche ich....der Karpfenbestand sollte doch schon relativ gut sein....aber das Angeln an sich sollte auch nicht zu einfach sein.

Wo bekomme ich die Tageskarten??Links??


----------



## plattform7 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Ja genau solche Gewässer suche ich....der Karpfenbestand sollte doch schon relativ gut sein....aber das Angeln an sich sollte auch nicht zu einfach sein.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich die Tageskarten??Links??


 
Uff, da fragste mich zu viel, bin hier im Verein und habe deshalb nicht die Sorgen :q . Daneben ist so´ne Bikerfarm, früher gab es dort immer Karten.

http://sfv-duelmen.de/
Das ist die wunderschöne q ) Seite meines Vereins, rufe vielleicht da mal an, die können dir genau sagen, wo man die Karten kriegt und welche möglichen Einschränkungen usw. existieren. 

Bin selber kein Carphunter, aber man hört so von Kollegen, dass dort, wenn man´s kann   ständig was gefangen wird (meist unsere Boilie-Freaks). Also kann ich für dich keine Fanggarantie übernehmen, alle Angaben also ohne Gewähr :q  Als "doch schon relativ gut" würde ich den Bestand nicht bezeichnen, es ist sagen wir OK, man muss sich also die Fische erarbeiten. Übrigens Nachtangeln ist auch erlaubt, was wohl nicht überall der Fall sein sollte, wie ich hörte....


----------



## Mike85 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

ja super...danke!

werd dann mal auf Eure seite schauen..unsere seite ist auch bald fertig....wenn du möchtest kannst ja auch mal drauf schaun....aber wie gesagt..es ist so gut wie noch nichts fertig...

www.Angler-Online.info 

Mfg Mike


----------



## plattform7 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



> ....aber wie gesagt..es ist so gut wie noch nichts fertig...


 
... aber schon um einiges besser, als unsere luschige :q 
Von unserer kriegt man ja Augenkrebs :m


----------



## Mike85 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Weiß denn sonst keiner nen Guten See???


----------



## mais (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

hi,
willkommen in der deutschen scene ;-)
es wird hier wohl niemand sein lieblingsgewässer o.ä. gerne preisgeben.

grüße andy


----------



## Mike85 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Verstehe ich nicht...ich frag doch nicht nach guten Stellen oder wo man wie die Karpfen fängt....

ich will doch einfach nur Wissen Wo in welchen Seen Karfpen zu finden sind.


----------



## ZanderSven (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Versuch mal den loheider See bei Moers.Riesiger See und sehr sehr guter Fischbestand!Tageskarten bekommst du beim ASV Dortmund


----------



## Mike85 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

:m Danke für den Tipp und die auskunft für die Karten!


----------



## Mike85 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

ist der Loheider See dieser See hier...hab ihn mal bei Google Earth gesucht...da steht leider nur Baggersee....oder ist das einer der 6 Seen Platte?


----------



## Mike85 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Und das müsste der Buldener See sein oder??Die Marke hab ich gesetzt....

Nur links oder rechts??


----------



## ZanderSven (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Nein der gehört nicht zur sechs seenplatte!!habe auch mal gegoogelt das ist der lohheider see und der reitwege see!Beides Gewässer mit sehr gutem Bestand an Raub und Friedfisch


----------



## angler>hagen (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

wie wäre es mit dem Harkortsee der karpfenbestand ist mittel !  

der rekord liegt bei 43 pfund


----------



## plattform7 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Und das müsste der Buldener See sein oder??Die Marke hab ich gesetzt....
> 
> Nur links oder rechts??


 
Beides! Der Bulderner See ist zweigeteilt und mit einander verbunden. Die beiden Seen können befischt werden. Es gibt im kleineren lediglich ein kleines abgespertes Schongebiet, in dem Angeln verboten ist...


----------



## Mike85 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Ja super Jungs genau solche Infos habe ich gesucht.War heut mal am Buldener See....sehr schönes Gewässer doch leider mit sehr viel Pflanzenbewuchs.

Wo liegt der Harkortsee???|kopfkrat     


Hier mal ein Paar Bilder (leider nur mit dem Handy):


----------



## plattform7 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Ja super Jungs genau solche Infos habe ich gesucht.War heut mal am Buldener See....sehr schönes Gewässer doch leider mit sehr viel Pflanzenbewuchs.


 
Jep, in diesem Jahr ist der Pflanzenbewuchs (wahrscheinlich auf Grund des heissen Sommers) besonders schlimm, sonst hatte ich noch nie Problemme, momentan sind viele gute Stellen wirklich nicht beangelbar. Dauert aber nicht mehr lange, bis alles wieder frei ist.


----------



## Mike85 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Erkennst die Stellen wieder??Warst schonmal an einer der Stellen angeln??

Mit was für einer Größe von Karpfen muss ich rechnen???

Welche anderen Fischarten sind noch enthalten??


----------



## plattform7 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Erkennst die Stellen wieder??Warst schonmal an einer der Stellen angeln??
> 
> Mit was für einer Größe von Karpfen muss ich rechnen???
> 
> Welche anderen Fischarten sind noch enthalten??


 
Jep, natürlich war ich schon mal da  ... So wie ich sehe hasste aber nur am grossen See Paar Bilder geschossen, ich bevorzuge persönlich den kleineren, nicht weil es da mehr Fisch gibt, sondern weil ich mich da irgendwie wohler fühle.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein CarpHunter im klassischen Sinne, deshalb kann ich dir nur das sagen, was ich selbst habe beobachten können. Sind schon teilweise sehr fette Dinger drin, aber wie gesagt, der Bestand ist nicht so extrem gut, man muss schon viel arbeiten. Was ich selbst gesehen habe, waren Karpfen so um die 10-15 Kilo, sind auch einige um die 3 Kilo drin, auf die ich persönlich mit der Match gehe...

Haste mal am kleineren See mit dem Schohngebiet auf der rechten Seite (von der Brücke aus gesehen) eine etwas grössere freie Stelle gesehen? Da sitzen unsere Spezies meistens und werfen ihre Köder Richtung Schohngebiet  ...

In diesem See habe ich schon Schleie gefangen, kapitale Brassen, eine Missisipi-Schnapp-Schildkröte :q  und jede Menge kapitaler Rotaugen. Hechte und Barsche sind auch drin, Aale werden ebenfals gefangen.

Es gibt sicherlich viele Seen mit einem viel besseren Karpfenbestand, deshalb würde ich hier auch nicht unbedingt von einem "Karpfengewässer" sprechen. Ich schätze an dem See mehr die Umgebeung und das ganze drum herum. Wenn du also unbedingt einen kapitalen Karpfen fangen möchtest, dann sollteste vielleciht hier zuerst die anderen vorgeschlagenen Gewässer anschauen.

In den letzten Jahren hat sich das ganze leider mehr und mehr Richtung Freizeit-Anlage entwickelt, aber Herbst und Frühling kann uns Anglern an dem See noch keine nehmen. Nur die Skifahrer ohne Skier nerven manchmal so früh am morgen :q klack... klack... klack


----------



## Mike85 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

lol...naja die "SkiFahrer" ebend....hab leider auf der Reise rundherum keine Karpfen entdecken können...war extrem leise und beobachtungsvoll....aber leider keine in sicht...na mal sehen...vielleicht bringt der Feeder dort auch den gewünschten erfolg....mal sehen...ist der See viel besucht von anglern?


----------



## plattform7 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



Mike85 schrieb:


> ..ist der See viel besucht von anglern?


 
Es geht.. Am Wochenende schon mal mehr, klar. Den See bewirtschaften 3 Verein, deshalb sollte die Anzahl der Angelwilliger eigentlich gross sein. Bis jetzt ist mir jedoch nur ein Mal passiert, dass die gewünschte Stelle besetzt war... In der Woche ist es ganz ruhig dort, nur Paar "Opas", die die Rotaugen ärgern...

Man hatte mir gesagt, dass früher die bikers-farm die Karten verkauft hat, kannst ja auch dort anrufen, wenn du keinen vom Verein erwischen solltest. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass der See nicht mehr für die Gastangler zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Mike85 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Hatte mir das mit der Bikers Farm auch schon überlegt und die auch schon angeschrieben..mal sehen ob ne Antwort kommt...hoffe doch das ich dort ne Angel Session machen kann.#6


----------



## JamesFish007 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Silbersee in Neuss soll gut sein und nat. Rursee aber man muss die Stellen halt kennen... tja aber alles andere muss man sich selbst erlesen bzw. aneignen durch erkunden.... kleiner tipp AWO und Blinker (wobei die AWO im Board ja nicht so beliebt ist)

Gruß Jo


----------



## plattform7 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Soooo...

War gerade bei meinem TD, habe ihn so bisschen ausgefragt, wegen Gastangler und Bulderner See.

Gastkarten gibt es, allerdings mit folgenden Einschränkungen:
Nachtangelverbot! Also man kann als Gast bei uns von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang angeln, kostet 5 Euro am Tag. 2 Handruten oder eine Spinnrute.

Karten gibt es sowohl bei der BikersFarm als auch im Garten-Zenter Lohmann. Bei Lohmann sollte man nach Möglichkeit bevorzugt nehmen, da das eingenommene Geld den Fischereizwecken dient, bei BikersFarm geht das Geld an den Wirt.

Wenn man also die A43 bei Dülmen Nord runterkommt, fährt man am Kreisverkehr nicht nach Links sondern gerade aus durch und nach 10 Meter Links zu Lohmann  - also kein Umweg.


----------



## Mike85 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

Ja super! danke für deine Hilfe! Nur schade das man dort nicht Nachtangeln darf.Aber sonst ist das wirklich super...auch der Teich ist Klasse.Ich glaub ich fahr dieses Jahr doch nochmal hin!! :q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



Mike85 schrieb:


> ist der Loheider See dieser See hier...hab ihn mal bei Google Earth gesucht...da steht leider nur Baggersee....oder ist das einer der 6 Seen Platte?


Das ist der Große Töppersee (Dusiburg-Bergheim)... weiß ich so genau, weil ich den gerad zufällig vor 3 Wochen untersucht hab! |supergri 


Karpfenseen in NRW?
Fahr in die Ville!!! N Haufen Seen mit nem Haufen Karpfen!
Bleibtreusee, Köttinger See, Liblarer See sind den meisten sicherlich bekannt - dazu gab es auch schon den ein oder anderen Thread hier im AB.


----------



## marcelmatis1 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

die bevertalsperre in wipperfürth ist ein relativ goßes gewässer .dort kann man auch karpfen angeln . es ist aber nicht sehr einfach . bei windrichtungen aus süd-ost sollte man dieses gewässer auf jeden fall meiden . desweiteren sind nur schwache windboen für einen guten fang von nutzen . mäßige windboen sind an diesem gewässer , für den fischfang schon zufallsprodukte . uv-index muß schon mindestens 1 sein .den besten erfolg an diesem gewässer hat man in der 2.stunde nach nachsonnenaufgang bis ca.  11uhr30 . nachmitags ab ca. 13uhr30 . desweiteren sollte die luftfeuchtigkeit nicht über 75% betragen . diese angaben für dieses gewässer beziehen sich aber nur auf karpfen , rotaugen und brassen . zander und hechte beziehen sich nicht auf diese angaben . der fisch-bestang in diesem gewässer ist sehr gut .


----------



## marcelmatis1 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*

die bevertalsperre in wipperfürth ist ein relativ goßes gewässer .dort kann man auch karpfen angeln . es ist aber nicht sehr einfach . bei windrichtungen aus süd-ost sollte man dieses gewässer auf jeden fall meiden . desweiteren sind nur schwache windboen für einen guten fang von nutzen . mäßige windboen sind an diesem gewässer , für den fischfang schon zufallsprodukte . uv-index muß schon mindestens 1 sein .den besten erfolg an diesem gewässer hat man in der 2.stunde nach nachsonnenaufgang bis ca.  11uhr30 . nachmitags ab ca. 13uhr30 . desweiteren sollte die luftfeuchtigkeit nicht über 75% betragen . diese angaben für dieses gewässer beziehen sich aber nur auf karpfen , rotaugen und brassen . zander und hechte beziehen sich nicht auf diese angaben . der fisch-bestand in diesem gewässer ist sehr gut .


----------



## marcomo (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



marcelmatis1 schrieb:


> die bevertalsperre in wipperfürth ist ein relativ goßes gewässer .dort kann man auch karpfen angeln . es ist aber nicht sehr einfach . bei windrichtungen aus süd-ost sollte man dieses gewässer auf jeden fall meiden . desweiteren sind nur schwache windboen für einen guten fang von nutzen . mäßige windboen sind an diesem gewässer , für den fischfang schon zufallsprodukte . uv-index muß schon mindestens 1 sein .den besten erfolg an diesem gewässer hat man in der 2.stunde nach nachsonnenaufgang bis ca.  11uhr30 . nachmitags ab ca. 13uhr30 . desweiteren sollte die luftfeuchtigkeit nicht über 75% betragen . diese angaben für dieses gewässer beziehen sich aber nur auf karpfen , rotaugen und brassen . zander und hechte beziehen sich nicht auf diese angaben . der fisch-bestand in diesem gewässer ist sehr gut .




ok der thread ist zwar 9 Jahre alt aber egal...
dass die Luftfeuchtigkeit die Fische interessiert bezweifel ich.


----------



## rainerle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



marcelmatis1 schrieb:


> die bevertalsperre in wipperfürth ist ein relativ goßes gewässer .dort kann man auch karpfen angeln . es ist aber nicht sehr einfach . bei windrichtungen aus süd-ost sollte man dieses gewässer auf jeden fall meiden . desweiteren sind nur schwache windboen für einen guten fang von nutzen . mäßige windboen sind an diesem gewässer , für den fischfang schon zufallsprodukte . uv-index muß schon mindestens 1 sein .den besten erfolg an diesem gewässer hat man in der 2.stunde nach nachsonnenaufgang bis ca.  11uhr30 . nachmitags ab ca. 13uhr30 . desweiteren sollte die luftfeuchtigkeit nicht über 75% betragen . diese angaben für dieses gewässer beziehen sich aber nur auf karpfen , rotaugen und brassen . zander und hechte beziehen sich nicht auf diese angaben . der fisch-bestand in diesem gewässer ist sehr gut .




....sorry aber auch wenn Du es 3mal einstellst (wobei 2x schon 2x zuviel ist) wird das mit dem UV-Index, der Luftfeuchtigkeit und den Zeitangaben (nach was richten die sich - sonnenaufgang im Sommer um 05.00 und im Spätherbst um 07.30) auch nicht glaubhafter und/oder sinnvoller.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Seen in NRW*



rainerle schrieb:


> ....sorry aber auch wenn Du es 3mal einstellst (wobei 2x schon 2x zuviel ist) wird das mit dem UV-Index, der Luftfeuchtigkeit und den Zeitangaben (nach was richten die sich - sonnenaufgang im Sommer um 05.00 und im Spätherbst um 07.30) auch nicht glaubhafter und/oder sinnvoller.



Genau! Denn die Sonnenwindaktivitäten hat er überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. Alle Berechnungen somit für den Arxxh. #h


----------

